# Possibly Pregnant Pet? Asking Advice!



## Cthulhette (Dec 1, 2015)

Yesterday I adopted a new little ratty, an albino girl I've named Lily. I have been looking for some new pet rats for a while now. I got her from a mom and pop shop, she was the only female, in a cage with two males. Presumably to be sold as feeders. Perhaps a bit foolishly, I fell in love with her and decided to take her home. It was only after I had gotten her settled in her new "rat mansion" (as we call it) that I considered the possibility that she may be pregnant. The owner of the shop could not tell me her age, but I'm guessing somewhere around 6-8 weeks, based on her size. 

I have been scouring the internet for signs of rat pregnancy, however most of the signs have to do with changes in weight and behavior, but since I just got her I can't really tell if her behavior has changed or not. She has a little bit of a belly on her, but I can't say if it's larger than usual or just a normal rat belly. I have a few questions on how to proceed with her care and I was hoping someone could help me out. 

I was planning on getting a companion for her and starting quarantine procedure, but now I'm not sure if I should. I read that it's ill advised to introduce a new rat to a cage with a pregnant female. Also if she is pregnant I would keep a few of the babies to be her companions, and to have to find fewer homes. 

So, What is the likelihood that she is expecting? Can I make any kind of reasonable assumption based on her living conditions? Should I just wait a few weeks and see if she delivers a litter before I consider adding a new friend to my home? Will being by herself for 2 or 3 weeks be to her detriment? I have been handling her regularly to begin socialization. She is not scared of being held, although she has a bit of a dislike to being picked up. She has not nipped or squeaked, and does not run from hands. If she is pregnant should I avoid handling her? I would hate to harm any possible fetal ratties but I want her to be comfortable with our family as soon as possible. She seems fine in her new cage, but she has mostly been sleeping or lying still in a corner or her tube hammock. Since I got her I have not seen her eat or drink anything. When I handle her I have tried to offer her treats but to no avail, she has refused all food. It's possible that she ate and/or drank last night while I was sleeping but I can't be sure. Is this a pregnant rat behavior? How should I proceed with trying to encourage her appetite/thirst? Sorry for the wall of text questions but I have no experience with preggo moms or litters. I just want to make sure I give my little girl the best care and conditions possible. Any advice would be greatly appreciated! Where should I go from here?


----------



## ratbasket (Apr 26, 2014)

Would you be able to get a picture of her belly when she is stretched out? Some rats don't show until the third week of pregnancy. Another sign is enlarged nipples.


----------



## Cthulhette (Dec 1, 2015)

The picture of her belly is not the best, but she was decidedly unhappy with the pose and I didn't want to agitate her too much. I also have a picture with a silly size reference in case anyone else has a better guess as to her age. Her belly does not appear exceptional to me. No enlarged or exposed nipples and no pronounced bulge. 

At this point I am much more concerned about her refusal to eat or drink anything than the possibility of pups... She does not appear sick, no sneezing wheezing porphyrin or other discharge. Fine being held, cleans self on lap or in cage, and rides on my shoulder without shaking. Behavior seems normal but she has zero interest in any food or water. I have offered her fresh juicy fruit bits, yogurt, applesauce and even in desperation a bit of honey but she has turned her nose up at it all... 

Oh little Lily.


----------



## moonkissed (Dec 26, 2011)

There is always a possibility of her being pregnant. She is young and it is rarer for them to get pregnant so young but not impossible. 

All you can do is wait and see right now. Rats do not usually show until near the end. When it does show it looks like two little balls on each side of her lol. I usually make my girls pose by holding a treat over their head so they gotta reach for it. Exposing their belly for a good shot.

A rats pregnancy can last 19-23 days (21 seeming to be average). You should consider the possibility that she was knocked up the day you got her. So wait 23 days from then and if no babies appear you are safe!

You also have the option of taking her to the vet to see and ending her pregnancy if she is. This is a beneficial option as her being so young it is really not going to be good for her or the babies likely.

The truth is without weight gains there is pretty much no way to tell for sure. I've had girls act perfectly normal throughout. They usually only act alittle different the last week or few days before they give birth if at all. 

I agree that you should wait until u know for sure to get her a friend. The time u need to wait is about the same as a quarantine anyways so she would still be alone. And it is better for her to be housed alone if she is having babies. If she doesn't have babies then yes get her a friend.

You can handle her. Always be gentle. Don't squeeze her. Common sense stuff.

It is very common for animals to stop eating when they go to a new home. It is just stressful. Give her time  Make sure her food is easy to get to, on the same level as she has been sleeping. Make sure the water bottle works and is also on the same level and easy to get to. You may want to give her some peace in a quieter room just until she relaxes some. What is the normal food you are offering her? Often rats in petstores get used to that diet and are a bit less likely to try new things, not always but sometimes. If u know what food they were feeding her you can mix alittle of that with her new food for a week or two.


----------



## Cthulhette (Dec 1, 2015)

Thank you Moonkissed! Thankfully Lily has finally started eating and drinking! Such a relief. After an extended snuggle session she did a bit of bruxing in the crook of my arm, after which she accepted a piece of cereal and then a dried cranberry from my hands, and once back in her cage found her way to the food dish and water bottle and dug in. In the pet store she was eating standard big pellets. I give my rats the kaytee "gourmet" variety diet, which includes a couple of the big pellets and some smaller ones that are similar. But now that she has started eating finally that's a load off! 

I will watch her closely for a few weeks and see if there are any developing signs of pregnancy, but I'm hoping not. I am a little on the fence about having her spayed to terminate a possible pregnancy. I had a previous rat suffer from mammary tumors in the end of her life and was told by the vet that spaying could help prevent their development, but I'm also concerned about the anesthetic and surgery itself for such a tiny little critter. I will delay getting her a companion so I can continue to monitor her. I'm glad to know that she can be safely picked up and held in the interim. I know I can't sleep in a cuddle puddle with her like a ratty sister could but at least I can help prevent her from being too lonely until then. Thank you again for the input!


----------



## Isamurat (Jul 27, 2012)

There's another option for terminating the pregnancy which is kinder for such a young rat. A week to 2 week course of cabergolin (sometimes known as galastop) is very effective at this and his no real side effects. If I'd taken her on I would probably do this to be safe, as its very hard on a young mother raising a litter whilst growing herself. Whilst she doesn't look pregnant in the pictures many rats don't show until the last week. 

To be honest I would probably get her a pair of young friends from the same place if possible, or a place that quarentines (some breeders do, which means you wont need to quarantine yourself). Its a very formative age and company is very important. If the introductions causes her to reabsorb then its also not a bad thing for her. I say this as someone who does breed myself, but there's a big difference between a planned pregnancy when the rat is old enough with a great background, and one that's not.

If she then starts to look giant (like she's swallowed an orange) then you can take her out and into a separate low level birthing cage and the other 2 still have company. Of course if you can get her on some cabergloin then you can get friends asap taking into account quaretine requirements.


----------



## moonkissed (Dec 26, 2011)

Yeah but if they get 1-2 more rats from the same place they run the risk of them being pregnant too lol babies galore! 

Quite alot of these smaller pet shops do keep all their animals together regardless of sex. So whenever you get a female it is a possibility. 


I would suggest dropping the kaytee food as soon as u can. Kaytee is a very bad brand of food. They have had so many recalls and are well known for having some bad chemicals and junk in their foods. 
The main lab blocks of choice are oxbow, native earth or mazuri. You can sometimes find in pet stores but most people order them online, it is often much cheaper to get them online and in bulk. I prefer oxbow myself & buy it here which is the cheapest.


----------

